#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-30
<BonezAU> Hello, I am banned from #ubuntu for an unknown reason, can anybody here assist with removing the ban?
<Tm_T> BonezAU: #ubuntu-ops
<toros> Hi!
<toros> I would like a Freenode Ubuntu Cloak (I am an Ubuntu member)...
<toros> Can anyone help me?
<nalioth> toros: do you have a launchpad account?
<toros> yes
<toros> https://launchpad.net/~toros.hu
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup toros
<toros> thanks
<toros> thanks a lot
<toros> bye
<nalioth> toros: you need an email set
<toros> nalioth: ok
<toros> nalioth: ok, my e-mail adress is verified
<toros> what's next?
<nalioth> enjoy your cloak  :)
<toros> thank you :)
<toros> good bye
<TiMiDo> anyone in here?
<nalioth> hi TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> i am the founder from #kubuntu-es and i was wondering if i can get a cloacks?
<nalioth> TiMiDo: you'll need to talk to riddell ( and he'll tell you the same thing i've already gone over with you )
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-01
<RoAkSoAx> TiMiDo: los Cloaks son sólo para Ubuntu Members https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bazhang> danroj, here is where to complain about flood in #ubuntu-es
<trucMuche> <londar> why
<trucMuche> flood
<trucMuche> #ubuntu-motu
<trucMuche> londar he is banned on #ubuntu-fr just before
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-02
<grobda24> Hello. I want to contribute to the channel policy (#ubuntu). Is the launchpad page the right place ?
<Pici> grobda24: Can you clarify as to what you mean by contribue to the channel policy?
<grobda24> Pici .. ok ... there seems to be strictly no other chatter in #ubuntu. I am directed to #ubuntu-offtopic where I'm sure it can be very interesting, but the chatter is rarely about general Ubuntu issues that I want to discuss. This all seems a little too strict IMO.
<Myrtti> and your solution to this would be?
<grobda24> Myrtti ... allowance of some chatter. It forms relationships and oil's the wheels of helping people.
<Myrtti> I don't want to sound harsh, but the discussion in #u-ot is fully dependant on people there. Just wishing there'd be discussion of General Ubuntu Issues isn't making that conversation happen, you should start it yourself
<grobda24> Yes, I know :)
<grobda24> But, I still think my suggestion about more chatter in #ubuntu is worth considering.
<Myrtti> for #ubuntu, the amount of random noise is almost staggering and it *has* to be kept strictly on support to keep it readable to those less skilled in irc-fu
<jussi01> grobda24: ubuntu is busy enough as it is
<grobda24> OK, that's your opinion ... I beg to differ.
<grobda24> Is it possible to submit a blueprint ?
<Myrtti> I don't have knowledge in it, perhaps
<Pici> grobda24: You can submit an agenda item https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda for our next meeting, date TBD
<grobda24> k
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow.
<elkbuntu> -offtopic doesnt work on a scheduled topic system.
<Pici> If that was what he was asking, then I misunderstood.
<nealmcb> ﻿/j #django
<nealmcb> oops - huh - no visible leading space - odd cut/paste problem....
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-03
<blizzkid> morning all
<[NikO]> nalioth ping :)
<PriceChild> [NikO]: can I help?
<[NikO]> i just have a question for nalioth i think, about floodbot :)
<Pici> He didn't write the floodbots. He only hosts one (or two) of them.
<[NikO]> ah ok
<Pici> Perhaps we can help you anyway, what was the question?
<[NikO]> if they are supybot, and also, in this case, if the flood plugin source is available somewhere
<[NikO]> flood / badwords
<Pici> No, they are not supybots, they are written in php, and unfortunately the source is not available at this time.
<[NikO]> ok, thanks
<[NikO]> i thinks we ( u-fr ops ) will write two plugins for supybot
<Pici> Sounds good, supybots are pretty easy to extend.
<PriceChild> Informing glade88 about the naming policies wrt his delhi loco team channel
<Pici> How is it named now?
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-del
<PriceChild> its also empty and i have no idea why he thinks creating this subteam is a good idea
<PriceChild> He asked me for help opping in there, so moved onto the above
<davmor2> Hello I would like an irc cloak please.
<Tm_T> you are an ubuntu member?
<davmor2> yes
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> !cloaks
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> please follow all the steps in that link
<Myrtti> including setting up alternate nick and email address
<davmor2> Many thanks
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> okies
<Tm_T> okies indeed
<Syntux> I'm trying to register a new Ubuntu- channel, I wonder if I need IRCop help for that as the chanserv registration command not giving any output.
<nalioth> Syntux: which one?
<Syntux> nalioth, #Ubuntu-Arabic  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arabic
<Syntux> nalioth, can you help or do I have to wait until chanserv is back; that's if it's down.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-04
 * jussi01 wanders
<jussi01>  in
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> hrm, whats wrong with #ubuntu-sa ?
<Syntux> Morning
<Syntux> jussi01, what about #ubuntu-sa ?
<jussi01> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Syntux> and?
<Syntux> sorry but I did not get it :-)
<jussi01> Just wondering why we need another arabic channel...
<Syntux> jussi01, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-Arabic/Proposal
<Syntux> jussi01, #ubuntu-sa and all other -Arabic channels aimed for Arabic LoCos disposal not for the general Arabic community which is growing (although it's happening slowly but it's happening)
<jussi01> Hrm... Still as long asI can remember there has only been 1 arabic channel anyway - why not continue to use it?
<Syntux> jussi01, because there is an Arabic team now
<jussi01> or are you planning to redirect -sa to -arabic?
<Syntux> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arabic
<Syntux> jussi01, Not at all but Arabic support has been redirected to -sa because we did not have an Arabic team,  now we  do.
<jussi01> Syntux: ok. once you are done with setup, ping me or one of the other ops and we will get you a factoid/amend the current one
<Syntux> jussi01, for reason or another I'm not able to register the channel, I'm not getting any reply from chanserv
<Syntux> jussi01, another thing, I do not want to take over -sa as it meant to be Saudi Arabia LoCo team channel
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> did you try again this morning?
<Syntux> jussi01, just tried now and the same
<jussi01> Syntux: pop into #freenode and ask would be my suggestion
<Syntux> they would forward me back to #Ubuntu-irc as it's ubuntu related matter ?
<jussi01> no, they shouldnt - its a freenode matter as you cant register a channel...
<jussi01> doesnt matter if its ours or someone else...
<Syntux> will give it a try
<Syntux> actually I'm thinking to register the channel on DALnet network, there are more arabs there.
<jussi01> Syntux: Id advise against that
<jussi01> Syntux: ubuntu official channels are on freenode - so if you want it to be officialit should be here
<Syntux> ok, will keep it here
 * Syntux ahbal heh
<Syntux> just found that I already registered it like month ago!
<jussi01> rofl
<Syntux> jussi01, now for the Arabic Support channel, we can settle this issue later; I'm waiting for mailing list setup so I can communicate with the team members.
<erUSUL> Someone around??? 17:42 -Son4eto17{f}:#ubuntu- free sex video http://www.brutali.com/b.php?ref=1709
<erUSUL> on ubuntu
<bazhang> flood bot banned him
<erUSUL> bazhang: oki doki ;)
<bazhang> kinda scary erUSUL :)
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i was wondering what do we need on the peruvian loco team for the irclog to be saved into irclogs.u.c
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-05
 * TiMiDo is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 5th Jul, 04:38:40)
<_r1_> I there
<nalioth> hi _r1_
<_r1_> :)
<_r1_> ok then
<_r1_> It would be great to have a +L on #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> _r1_: why do you need a +L ?
<_r1_> The team have some issue to manage all the banned bot/spammers/...
<_r1_> they have try (after my recommend) to keep that without a +L
<nalioth> how about clearing some old bans?
<_r1_> but they have to purge and reban a lot
<_r1_> nalioth: allready done
<_r1_> they have tried to handle that but they relly need it apprently... (I'm just owner and I'm not really active in moderation team)
<_r1_> I give them some help for internal problems and this kind of issue
<nalioth> +L for some ops is "ban and forget" enabling
<_r1_> I agree
<_r1_> So I'll keep an eye on it
<_r1_> can you /j #ubuntu-fr-geeks ?
<_r1_> there is the Op team
<PriceChild> With 230 users, asking for +L implies that bans are needed on a very large number of people, respective to the channel size.
<[NikO]> we check each week, remove bans, and on the same reput them ...
<[NikO]> +week
<PriceChild> I remember a few requests about the floodbots also, scary.
<[NikO]> u-de have it no ?
<_r1_> PriceChild: what ?
<[NikO]> we put ones
<PriceChild> But then again, I notice #ubuntu-offtopic has +L and it has been useful iirc.
<PriceChild> (That's a smaller channel, but possibly more volatile)
<_r1_> mmm
<_r1_> really I don't understand why you are so hard to convice to put a +L on the u-fr chan
<[NikO]> u-fr moderators have discussion about +L each week, that s only the second time we ask for it
<_r1_> I reapeat that I'm not in "really" the moderator team
<_r1_> If they ask me to act for them
<_r1_> It's beacause they have a real problem
<_r1_> then I'll be honnest, they start to think that there is a problem between you and them :/
<_r1_> I'm not a part of any
<_r1_> but It would be great to restore communications :p
<PriceChild> What was Suske_ kickbanned for earlier?
<[NikO]> i was away at the moment, i can't answer
<_r1_> PriceChild: mmm why this question ?
<_r1_> PriceChild: It's the modaration team choice...
<PriceChild> What does "1215273195 20080705T165315 < Suske_> En tout cas, bravo les zouaves: une question "simple" (peut-être mal posée) et je reçois de retour 3 vannes simplistes  du style "mal codé", "jquery, le truc du mec de 12 ans", et puis des "truismes sur le w3c et on a même déjà parlé d'IE6  alors que je questionne sur Konqueror...
<PriceChild> 1215273223 20080705T165343 < Suske_> Ma proposition: si la question ne vous dit rien, dites "je sais pas", c'est mieux :-)
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> ignore that sorry
<PriceChild> What does "t'chao the Zouaves" mean?
<_r1_> "by the ... "
<_r1_> how to say
<_r1_> kind of "assholes" :)
<PriceChild> gah "t'chao les Zouaves" sorry
<_r1_> less aggressive
<_r1_> PriceChild: sooo
<PriceChild> It was the kick remove message used on Suske_
<[NikO]> it s like see you later or something like that
<_r1_> PriceChild: you don't trust team and verify the choices they made ?
<_r1_> ...
<PriceChild> I've got my Ubuntu hat on, just being nosey and looking at how bans are used in the channel.
<PriceChild> _r1_: Sure, and we have done for some time, but it doesn't hurt to check up. All the teams I am on have people checking up on us too.
<_r1_> ok
<_r1_> actually, the team works, they construct they participate on ubuntu event
<_r1_> to help
<_r1_> aand you ask yourself if they are good...
<_r1_> really I think (personnaly without any hat :) ) that's not so good
<_r1_> but as you want
<PriceChild> I'm not accusing you of running the channel badly.
<PriceChild> You're asking freenode for +L, and I'm just having a quick look at how bans are used in the channel.
<nalioth> _r1_: any channel that asks for +L gets looked at like this
<[NikO]> we do the max to keep a good 'ambiance' on the channel
<[NikO]> people help others, no insult, respect
<PriceChild> [NikO]: were you in the channel at the time of the ban I'm enquiring about?
<_r1_> nalioth: ok
<[NikO]> no, as i say before, i m away when the bans was put
<PriceChild> whoops sorry
<[NikO]> sorry for my poor english too :)
<_r1_> mine too :)
<PriceChild> Your English is much better than my French :)
<[NikO]> well, perhaps the only solution we have, it s to use the bot to manage bans ..
<_r1_> :/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-06
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all, I need some help to start with ubuntu
<[Michelangelo]> I'm using the wubi installation
<Myrtti> hi, the support channel is #ubuntu
<[Michelangelo]> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-29
<roxan> I'm banned :9
<sdeb> السلام عليكم :)
<sdeb> ألا يوجد عرب هنا ؟
<sattam> #sabily
<csw840915> hi all looking for Ubuntu Hardy hel
<csw840915> help
<Nafallo> csw840915: #ubuntu then please.
<csw840915> I looked in my list for it
<csw840915> dont find it
<csw840915> will try again
<cousteau> looks like all #ubuntu-es ops have gone
<niko> cousteau: a problem ?
<cousteau> well, all the flooders seem to have gone
<cousteau> anyway... isn't it dangerous to have a channel without ops?
<niko> cousteau: for big flood, the bot guard
<niko> for troll and other things human is need :)
<cousteau> that's the problem; if a user creates 5 nicks and floods from all of them, maybe the bot doesn't notice it
<cousteau> (and the humans have disappeared)
<niko> cousteau: bot see that
<Myrtti> the fact there are no visible ops doesn't mean there are no ops at all
<Pici> freenode guidelines suggest that we not use our operator powers until needed.
<cousteau> the problem is that sometimes trolls are a bit cleverer than bots
<cousteau> Myrtti: there doesn't seem to be any one
<Myrtti> surely #ubuntu-es has the ops call, or similar to attract attention of the ops?
<niko> Myrtti: !ops perhaps
<niko> cousteau: is the guy is the flooder ?
<Myrtti> niko: that's what I meant
<Pici> niko: yes... we were eluding to it since most of us have that on highlight.
<cousteau> I'll ask the bots.. there must be some help pages somewhere
<niko> ok, i quiet him 30 minutes
<niko> time to go home now
<cousteau> who did you ban??
<jpds> What a strange conversation they're having in there.
<cousteau> I mean, who did you quiet?
<Myrtti> jpds: I agree
<Pici> ♥ gtrans.pl (at least when it doesnt crash)
<niko> jpds: try !ops on u-es
<niko> ( if you are on u-es-ops of course :)
<jpds> Why?
<niko> yo test
<niko> to test
<jpds> Test what?
<niko> hilight of ops
<juan-arg> hellow my name is juan user raul  say "<raul> ESTOY MUY CACHONDO ASIES K ALGUNA XICA K M HABLE PA CHUPARMELA"
<juan-arg> user raul trol in #ubuntu-es
<niko> juan-arg: actually ?
<niko> please hl me, when there is some matters
<juan-arg> no (sorry y not speak english) raul disconect
<Pici> Este canal no es sólo Inglés
<m4v> niko: there's a !ops in u-es, but that time the kubot was being flooded as well, so Elidix gave it a !part from #ubuntu-es
<m4v> so, *yay* for another day of flooding in ubuntu-es
<niko> m4v: i put a !ops which highlight ops on #ubuntu-es-ops
<niko> try yourself
<m4v> niko: remember that you disabled the '!' char prefix in #ubuntu-es of uBOTu-fr
<m4v> in any case there's never many ops in #u-es-ops, only erUSUL and Roaksoak
<m4v> niko: i rejoined the kubot in u-es, you really don't need to add !ops to uBOTu-fr
<m4v> the problem with ubuntu-es is its lack of reliable ops, highlighting by the bot won't help much
<niko> m4v: perhaps, you should find guy to match somes interval where there is no ops
<m4v> niko: you don't understand, p3l|c4n0 is the only guy that can add ops, he's been offline for a week now.
<m4v> and when he's online, he ignores erUSUL
<niko> m4v: i understand
<niko> we put out our *admin*
<niko> somes 6 month before
<niko> now things are great
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-30
<elky> m4v, have you taken this mismanagement issue to the LoCo Council at all?
<swoody> I was wondering if someone here may be able to help me out, or point me in the right direction? I'm looking into how to take ownership of an official "#ubuntu-*" channel, since the founder is no longer active
<m4v> elky: no, I talked with erUSUL though, and he wants to talk to p3l|c4n0 once more. Since he's the active op of u-es I'll stick to what he wishes
<m4v> elky: but what's this LoCo Council? I have been here for a while and I don't know much about it, is there's a spanish LoCo council its members surelly don't show up around much.
<m4v> s/is there's/if there's/
<elky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<elky> it is global.
<m4v> ah, I have seen effie-jayz around, but never talked to. Well, I'll poke erUSUL and see what he thinks.
<swoody> hey sorry about that nalioth :)
<swoody> I got pointed to the founder of the channel in question, so I sent him a /msg
<swoody> still waiting his response, though
<nalioth> it would help a lot if you'd share the name of the channel
<swoody> #ubuntu-folding
<swoody> looking for gouki
<nalioth> swoody: i'm not sure how being online now is considred "no longer active" (or am i missing something?)
<swoody> no, I had asked around the couple people who have been active in the channel if they had seen him in there, but nobody has for a long time. I asked my question above a bit quick, since I found he's online.
<swoody> like I said, I sent him a msg, and am waiting to hear back from him now
<nalioth> what did you need, swoody ?
<swoody> nalioth:  well I'd like to be able to have some of the people who frequent that channel, and use it actively to be able to gain ownership of it, so we can moderate it, and maintain it
<nalioth> does it need moderation?
<swoody> not at this current moment, but the folding team has been gaining momentum, and it would be nice for those of us who use it to be able to maintain it
<nalioth> understood
<swoody> nalioth:  ^^
<swoody> oops, sorry about that :)
<nalioth> there are 39 ops there now
<swoody> in #ubuntu-folding?
<nalioth> yes.
<swoody> that must be a bit outdated. I've been in the for a couple months now, and Zelut even longer. And haven't seen any ops at all.
<swoody> that's why I wanted to bring it up to date, and have ops that are active in the channel
<nalioth> swoody: there are plenty of ops if you have trouble  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-folding list
<swoody> nalioth:  it says Zelut is an op? I asked him, but he says he doesn't, and it doesn't show him as one in the channel?
<nalioth> i guess you need to explain "op" to zelut
<swoody> nalioth:  well, luckily he's afk as well. But I'll speak with him when he comes back.
<swoody> but thanks for getting me pointed back in the right direction :)
<swoody> btw, is PriceChild = Pricey?
<m4v> swoody: I believe yes
<swoody> ok, that's what I thought. Thanks m4v :)
<atari2600a> hey
<bazhang> hi
<atari2600a> some months ago I was banned from  #Ubuntu for lashing out or something
<atari2600a> I don't exactly remember
<bazhang> join #ubuntu-ops
<atari2600a> but I still feel like an asshat because o it
<atari2600a> wait, I thought this was #ubuntu-ops...
<atari2600a> weird
<m4v> nalioth, Pricey: what a coincidence, mind if I ask you guys why you're lurking in #supremos as well?, do they cause trouble in other channels other than ubuntu's spanish ones?
<nalioth> lurking?
<m4v> eer, sorry, "being present without talking"
<Nafallo> m4v: "idle" :-)
<m4v> Nafallo: ah, gotcha
<nalioth> well, as staff, i'm "idle" in lots of channels i don't actively participate in
<m4v> yes, i understand. I believe yesterday's flooding in u-es came from one of its members so I went to idle there and see what, I was curious why there are some many staffers there.
<nalioth> m4v: it should be obvious.
<m4v> s/some/so/
<m4v> well then, but if you keep an eye in Nehyx it will help me, he uses sockpuppet accounts for trolling and is a headache for me and erUSUL.
<m4v> I can spot some of his accounts in #supremos's ban list, so I guess the does troll in #supremos as well.
<m4v> I'm talking about it with stew, thanks nalioth :)
<erUSUL> is there any way to block notices to a channel ?
<niko> erUSUL: no but you can /umode +C yourself
<erUSUL> niko: ok; thanks. that work to block notices to me but not a chanel...
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml erUSUL
<erUSUL> nalioth: i consulted there; stew clarified things thanks
<erUSUL> nalioth: niko a banned user can not sen notices to the channel.. that was what i wanted to know how to stp someone flooding a channel with notices
<niko> erUSUL: ok
<niko> note sur i implement channel notice flood detection on ubot2
<niko> uBOTu-fr:
<niko> hum, 5 minutes and i do it
<m4v> niko: no rush :)
<niko> !reload FloodProtect
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uBOTu-fr> niko: ok
<niko> m4v: just easy to do, no rush :)
<erUSUL> niko: python master ;P
<niko> lol
<niko> i know nothing on python :)
<erUSUL> niko: is not supybot coded in python ?
<niko> it is, but i just have some hours of python skill
<mdeslaur> Hi guys. Could I get a cloak, please?
<mdeslaur> https://launchpad.net/~mdeslaur
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> mdeslaur: ^^^
<mdeslaur> erUSUL: uhm, yeah, I'm already registered
<erUSUL> mdeslaur: email account and everything is ok ?
<erUSUL> Pici: nalioth elky *ping* ^ ^
<erUSUL> mdeslaur: just wait untill someone who can give you the cloak
<mdeslaur> erUSUL: thanks
<Pici> Pricey: do you have a moment for a member cloak?
<Pricey> Pici: sure
<Pricey> Pici: added to group etc. ?
<Pici> Pricey: Indeed
<Pricey> Pici: mdeslaur done
<mdeslaur> thanks guys
<mdeslaur> so I just need to log back in?
<Pici> mdeslaur: Nope, its active now and whenever you identify to nickserv.
<Pici> Your irc client may have cached your whois, but it shows up here: n=mdeslaur@ubunu/member/mdeslaur
<Pici> er
<Pici> Pricey: spelling error there^^
<mdeslaur> cool, thanks
<Pricey> Pici: intentional, was testing you
<Pici> Pricey: I'm sure ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-01
<dragon_> It'd be cool to have ubottu create links to Google searches
<dragon_> query "google keywords" could fetch "http://www.google.com/linux?q=keywords"
<dragon_> can't tell if anybody read that
<Myrtti> so what do you suggest, how would it work?
<dragon_> Myrtti: probably like the way ubottu's other commands do
<Myrtti> so you're really suggesting that we'd give  people lmgtfy links?
<Myrtti> if not in reality, then in effect
<dragon_> sort of, for those who try IRC before Google
<dragon_> command will be subjected to the same moderation and abuse control as other commands, so it seems ok to me so far
<Myrtti> I hate the suggestion
<Tm_T> hi
<dragon_> ok.
<Tm_T> dragon_: no thanks, lmgtfy is already too much
<Myrtti> it's just not worth it
<Myrtti> we're supposed to give quality answers and support, and take this atleast in a semiprofessional attitude
<Myrtti> giving halfhearted, unchecked and possibly bad, harmful or just plain wrong advice in the form of random google links  is not a good idea
<Tm_T> why not then direct our support channels to ##google or even the actual webpage (;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: agreed
<dragon_> makes sense
<Myrtti> IRC channels, if mentored and monitored correctly, give better advice than Google.
<Tm_T> google doesn't ask "did that work?"
<Tm_T> nor pretty much help you any way with your attempts
<Myrtti> google also returns results including arbitrary root account activation, use of unchecked totally random scripts (of -matix fame and similar) and randomly compiling stuff from source without checking the repos
<Tm_T> Myrtti: not to mention random packages
<dragon_> yeah, plain google does that.
<Myrtti> in short: benefits don't overrule the possible harm done
<Tm_T> if you don't want to help, don't try to help then (;)
<Tm_T> that's the guideline for lmgtfy-type of persons
<dragon_> Tm_T: there are some questions that deserve a lmgtfy answer
<Myrtti> dragon_: there is no stupid questions
<Myrtti> there is only stupid answers
<Myrtti> people want to be held by hand when doing new things.
<Myrtti> it's human behaviour, we're scared of trying new things.
<Myrtti> quite possibly people have done google search, have found confusing information and come to IRC to get a confirmation on a road to travel
<dragon_> yes
<Myrtti> and all you see is "how do I install software in Ubuntu"
<Tm_T> dragon_: the whole purpose of #ubuntu for example is to help with ubuntu, be it by giving good search words
<Tm_T> or something else
<dragon_> i agree that a link to ubuntu docs would be way more helpful than a link to google
<Myrtti> the problem with lmgtfy links is also that in order to justify their use in any given circumstance, you'd have to do the google search yourself, check that the results given are valid and good, and the reproduce the query for the person asking
<Myrtti> and in most cases it's just easier to hand pick the result URL's and give them to the person, than giving him the lmgtfy link and give a warning "but don't use the second link, it's bad"
<Myrtti> not to mention the fact that google gives different results depending on your language and location
<dragon_> Myrtti, Tm_T: thanks for your feedback. it helped me understand things better.
<Tm_T> dragon_: np, that's why we are here for
<dragon_> :)
<dragon_> catch ya later
<jussi01> crud, why didnt I see this before.
<Tm_T> see what?
<jussi01> We have that facility on ubottu, (the google one) but we chose to disable it
<Tm_T> good (:)
<jussi01> Philip5: can we help you with something today?
<Myrtti> jussi01: look around
<jussi01> oh
<Philip5> juliux: ehem, i don't know... can you? ;)
<jussi01> whoops
<jussi01> Philip5: sorry.
<jussi01> I thought I was elswhere :D
<Philip5> hehe, no problem
<Philip5> i'm not sure who i'm today either
<Philip5> ;)
<jussi01> :D
<MTecknology> nalioth: Do you have packages for jaunty and karmic yet?
<Tm_T> MTecknology: packages of what?
<MTecknology> Tm_T: PackageInfo plugin on ubot3
<Tm_T> ah
<evanrmurphy> I've been waiting two weeks to get some flags from the founder of #ubuntu-l10n-es with no response. He initially opped me, but didn't pass the flag so I lost it on reentry. I'm pretty sure he meant to grant the flags (asked me if I wanted to be "coordinator and op" for the channel beforehand), so I was wondering if someone here could do it. Thanks for your time.
<evanrmurphy> To clarify: I highly doubt this will create conflict, but on the offchance that P3L|C4N0 does complain later, I suppose we could have my flags revoked. Requesting a "/msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-es-l10n evanrmurphy +*".
<evanrmurphy> sorry, channel name backwards there. Should be #ubuntu-l10n-es... "/msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-l10n-es evanrmurphy +*".
<nalioth> evanrmurphy: nothing works unless you're identified to services
<evanrmurphy> nalioth: Could you paraphrase that please? Identified in which sense?
<nalioth> evanrmurphy: /msg nickserv help identify
<nalioth> w/o being identified, any troll could /nick evanrmurphy and kick / ban / murder in channels you have ops in
<nalioth> without the identification services of this network, i mean
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, icefusion11 said: !poo is <reply> Acrônimo de Programação Orientada a Objetos
<evanrmurphy> nalioth: Thanks, now I'm identified. Sorry, I thought I was already, but apparently the automatic identify didn't go through.
<nalioth> evanrmurphy: if you are +e, services knows who you are
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing evanrmurphy, this will show you who is and who isn't identified (so you don't talk to trolls)
<evanrmurphy> nalioth: OK, thanks.
<evanrmurphy> nalioth: Would you be able to grant my request?
<evanrmurphy> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<nalioth> evanrmurphy: i'm afraid you'll need to ask P3L|C4N0
<evanrmurphy> nalioth: Is there a response time cap on his unilateral authority? I sent him an email two weeks ago and a MemoServ note before that.
<evanrmurphy> I'd appreciate a comment from one of the members who was helping me on this case earlier. (m4v, Pici, niko)
<niko> evanrmurphy: i'm not an op of #ubuntu-es* related channels, but i know the issue with P3L|C4N0
<niko> we have the same one years before on #ubuntu-fr*
<niko> finally the guy leave the lead
<evanrmurphy> niko: You mean P3L|C4N0 finally left, or other person?
<m4v> evanrmurphy: the problem isn't with you only. We're trying to contact p3l|c4n0 as well
<niko> evanrmurphy: other one
<niko> with same issue
<evanrmurphy> m4v: Ah... I wasn't aware.
<m4v> yesterday we had a talk about it in #ubuntu-es-ops with erUSUL and RoAkSoAx, we'll ask him to add another admin (+*) to the channels he owns
<m4v> he's been missing for a week...
<evanrmurphy> niko, nalioth: Thanks for your help with this! m4v and RoAkSoAx are assisting me now in #ubuntu-es-ops and the channel in question.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-02
<Stdht> Hi!
<Stdht> Could someone please help me
<Stdht> I have ubuntu8 on laptop
<Stdht> I have in sound devices HDA intel alc268 (ALSA) , HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS),HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS), Alsa advanced linux sound architecture, OSS open sound system, PulsaeAudioServer
<tsimpson> Stdht: Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> support in #ubuntu, please
<Stdht> why so many devices/// comparing to windows
<Stdht> ok
<CKY> hello..?
<DJones> Hi CKY
<CKY> can you help me..?
<DJones> it depends what you need help with
<jussi01> CKY: this is not a support channel...
<CKY> ok sorry..so what channel is it..?
<jussi01> CKY: read the topic...
<ScottK> I'm here to discuss adding a new Kubuntu related IRC channel.  I just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels and so I'm doing things a bit out of order.
<ScottK> The channel is #kubuntu-netbook and I'm here checking per the wiki page.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-03
<elky> ScottK, i take it this is for customisation of kubuntu stuff for teensy screens and so forth? if so, sounds fair enough
<ScottK> elky: It is.
<bAd_HoRsiE> **rubs eyes**  @_@
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-04
<dragon_> Is this the right place to discuss a factoid?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-05
<Stdht> Could someone please Help!!!! I need to use portaudio under ubuntu8 and I configured it with --without-oss . Why pa_devs says number of devices=0
<Nafallo> Stdht: this is not a support channel. maybe #ubuntu is what you are looking for?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-06
<jase21> hello
<jase21> can I get a ubuntu cloak
<maco> jase21: are you can ubuntu member?
<jase21> yes
<maco> *an
<nhandler> jase21: Do you have a link to your LP profile handy?
<jase21> Yes, here is the link: https://launchpad.net/~jase21
<nhandler> jase21: It does not look like you are an official Ubuntu member
<nhandler> !membership > jase21
<ubottu> jase21, please see my private message
<jase21> whom to approach for real ubuntu membership
<nhandler> jase21: See the link ubottu PMed you. It explains how to become an Ubuntu member
<IdleOne> you mean you people actually check
<IdleOne> :)
<jase21> I checked it. Ok I got it. Bye :)
<humphreybc> Hello
<humphreybc> If I could bother you for two secs, could I grab an Ubuntu members cloak?
<gryllida> I was looking for it the other day, this page is a bit helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<tsimpson> can you post a link to your launchpad page
<humphreybc> tsimpson: https://launchpad.net/~humphreybc
<gryllida> wow, founder and leader of the Ubuntu Manual project
<tsimpson> VorTechS: are you available?
 * tsimpson finds a staffer
<humphreybc> tsimpson: there's no huge rush, don't want to bother anyone
<tsimpson> hopefully one should pop up soon
<humphreybc> tsimpson: groovy. I'll be around for another hour or so before I hit the sack
<tsimpson> * humphreybc (~benjamin@ubuntu/member/humphreybc) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<tsimpson> :)
<humphreybc> is that all done now?
<tsimpson> yep, all set
<humphreybc> awesome, thankyou!
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<humphreybc> talk to you later Terence :)
<plars> according to the lp team description, this is the right place to ask about getting an Ubuntu irc cloak?
<nhandler> plars: Are you an official ubuntu member?
<plars> nhandler: yes, pwlars on lp
<nhandler> plars: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<plars> nhandler: https://launchpad.net/~pwlars
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli: ^^^
<Pici> sure, one moment.
<Pici> nhandler: Could you please cloak plars with ubuntu/member/plars ?
<nhandler> plars: You might also want to set an email address: /msg nickserv help set email
<nhandler> plars: You are now cloaked though
<Pici> plars: Congrats :)
<plars> thanks :)
<IdleOne> congrats plars
<plars> thanks for the help everyone
<IdleOne> did nhandler just ask Pici to look at the link so Pici could ask nhandler to add the cloak?
<rww> IdleOne: yup. nhandler doesn't have a group contact hat, and was wearing his staffer hat
<rww> IdleOne: (the procedure being user asks group contact, who asks staff)
<IdleOne> I see, so for officialness sake
 * rww nods
<IdleOne> makes sense
<nhandler> Group Contacts are the only people who can request project cloaks, it isn't just for Ubuntu
<IdleOne> nhandler: just found it funny that you are the one who added the cloak and asked Pici to confirm. Does make sense now that I realize you aren't a group contact
<Pici> I also checked for member status and added to the cloaked users team.
<rww> What's that team for, anyway?
<Pici> Just to keep track of who we have cloaked.  Makes it easier to de-cloak people when their membership lapses.
<IdleOne> So we have to get re-approved after X time?
<rww> IdleOne: Ubuntu Memberships need self-renewing every so often. once a year, iirc.
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<nhandler> And if you let your membership lapse, we revoke the cloak
<IdleOne> and if that happens then I would need to reapply?
<nhandler> IdleOne: I can't remember the process for re-gaining membership. I believe you need to reapply, but don't hold me to that
<IdleOne> I won't
<nhandler> Actually, I think I've seen people just poke someone with sufficient access to get re-added
<nhandler> Best thing to do is not let your membership lapse
<io> Hi could I get a Ubuntu cloak please?
<guntbert> io: I have no say in this case - but are you an ubuntu member already?
<io> guntbert: Yes.
<nhandler> io: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<nhandler> jussi, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<drubin> you know io that io nick on launchpad is already taken right?
<io> It's unused and I have requested it. :-)
<drubin> Ok.
<tsimpson> io: are you already an ubuntu member?
<drubin> yes
<nhandler> tsimpson: Look up
<tsimpson> I don't see a link to a LP profile :)
<drubin> io: but you should link to your old LP profile
<io> https://launchpad.net/~steffan
<nhandler> Oh wait, he PMed it to me ;)
<tsimpson> io: can you add your IRC nicks to the profile
<tsimpson> ?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~steffan
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<io> tsimpson: Done.
<tsimpson> nhandler: can you give io an ubuntu/member/io cloak please?
<nhandler> tsimpson: Yep, I'll take care of it
<drubin> nhandler: Why did you ping them?
<tsimpson> drubin: because cloaks needs to be approved by a GC
<drubin> GC?
<tsimpson> Group Contact
<drubin> mmm which is?
<drubin> never mind ;-p
<nhandler> io: You are now cloaked
<drubin> I actually thought any board member could approve cloaks sorry. ;-p
<tsimpson> the long and short of it is that because nhandler is staff, he is not set as a contact for the Ubuntu group to avoid any possible conflict of interest
<tsimpson> even though he is a member of the council (go figure) :)
<io> nhandler: Thank you.
<drubin> yip odd.
<drubin> tsimpson: So is it only you 4 that can approve cloaks?
<tsimpson> yes
<drubin> Really thought there were more of you cloak giving peoples around ;-p
<tsimpson> we cope
<drubin> Any how that was a long membership meeting. So you should have  a few more people wanting cloaks
<nhandler> Well, I should be around for a while to apply them if needed.
<niko> yep, me too
<scott_ev> hello hello, may I please have my claok now?
<scott_ev> cloak*
<nhandler> scott_ev: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<scott_ev> nhandler: just a sec
<scott_ev> nhandler: https://launchpad.net/~jsg-ev
<scott_ev> is there any way to change that jsg-ev to scott-ev
<nhandler> scott_ev: /msg nickserv help set accountname
<rww> nhandler: I think he meant on Launchpad
<scott_ev> correct
<nhandler> Bleh, that's what I get for trying to multitask
<scott_ev> LP was done forst and doesn't follow everythign else
<rww> scott_ev: one sec, I'll find you the link
<scott_ev> rww: thank you
<nhandler> scott_ev: I think you might need to file a question against LP to get the admins to do it
<tsimpson> scott_ev: try https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<scott_ev> nhandler: understood.  easy enough
<scott_ev> tsimpson: nice
<tsimpson> you should be able to change the account as long as you don't have a PPA and the other name is not taken
<nhandler> Ah, I forgot a PPA locked that down (which explains why I didn't have the edit box)
<scott_ev> tsimpson: correct and done
<scott_ev> this is exciting
<nhandler> scott_ev: What is the new URL
<scott_ev> crap, sorry nhandler I got distracted
<scott_ev> https://launchpad.net/~j.scott.gwin
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli: ^^^
<jussi> nhandler: please go ahead and cloak him
<scott_ev> nice
<scott_ev> thanks
<nhandler> You are welcome. Have a nice day
<scott_ev> done
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-07
<alonswartz> Hi folks, I'd like to request an ubuntu member cloak - My launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~alonswartz
<bazhang> jussi, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<bazhang> congrats btw alonswartz :)
<alonswartz> bazhang: thanks ;)
<jussi> nhandler: VorTechS staff please cloak alonswartz with an @ubuntu/member/$accountname
<niko> cloaked, and congrats
<alonswartz> jussi, niko : thanks folks
<DrPoO> what are your suggestions regarding the automatic updating of an Ubuntu server? Should I simply add an aptitude safe-updrade to the roots crontab?
<jpds> DrPoO: Well, there's: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<erUSUL> DrPoO: you got you're answer but this is not a support channel. next time ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server . Thanks
<erUSUL> jpds: tsk tsk
<jpds> erUSUL: Whatever. ;)
<DrPoO> thnx anyways
<DrPoO> :)
<jpds> DrPoO: I would personally, never have automatic updates on a server.
<EgyParadox> Who is free?
<EgyParadox> I am a member of the Malaysian LoCo team, somebody is flooding in #ubuntu-my it is reallly annoying he is flooding and harrasing as well, there is no operator
 * erUSUL is powerless
<Pici> EgyParadox: Let me see what I can do.
<Pici> EgyParadox: I'm trying to get the attention of a staffer who can set me up with access there.
<nhandler> Pici: Still need help?
<nhandler> Ah, looks like you got it sorted
<thelinuxer> hi guys, I just became an ubuntu member, can anyone setup ubuntu/member cloak for me ?
<erUSUL> !nicksetup | thelinuxer give us the LP url please
<ubottu> thelinuxer give us the LP url please: To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<thelinuxer> erUSUL: https://edge.launchpad.net/~thelinuxer and have a registered nick already
<erUSUL> jussi, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<Pici> niko, nhandler: Either of you around to grant thelinuxer ubuntu/member/thelinuxer ?
<niko> sure
<Pici> niko: thanks
<niko> Pici: done, thelinuxer congrats
<Pici> thelinuxer: Congrats :)
<thelinuxer> niko: Pici erUSUL thanx guys :D
<thelinuxer> can u help me with something else ?
<thelinuxer> i am trying to add an operator to #ubuntu-eg channel
<thelinuxer> I tried doing the following
<thelinuxer> ACCESS #ubuntu-eg add Extend OP
<thelinuxer> but I always get this error
<thelinuxer> (notice) Invalid template name given, use /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-eg for a list
<niko> thelinuxer: see /msg chanserv help flags
<thelinuxer> that's what i did
<thelinuxer> and i got this from the help
<thelinuxer> (notice)     /msg ChanServ ACCESS #foo ADD bar OP
<niko> this is old, use flags :)
<thelinuxer> but it didn't work
<thelinuxer> ok so i should simply add flags to that user, that's it ?
<niko>  /msg chanserv flags #foo someone +ot for example
<thelinuxer> ok thanx niko
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-08
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, I am from Ubuntu Brazil, and I need to be a admin from our official channel, how may I do it?
<bazhang> try /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list and contact the founder +f flag iirc
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<jpds> Andre_Gondim: BTW, we fixed br.archive yesterday.
<jpds> Andre_Gondim: Mirror issues should be reported to mirrors --at-- ubuntu.com or #ubuntu-mirrors (where the br. admin hangs out too).
<Andre_Gondim> I saw that, I just need to know if this happens again, where can I report it?
<Andre_Gondim> hmmmmm, thanks
<nhandler> bazhang: FYI, +F (capital F) is Founder, but people with +f can add other people to the access list (but they can only grant flags that they themself have)
<vorian> nhandler: can you set a ban on me in #fn and then change my cloak to ubuntu/member
<vorian> thanks
<pehden> how can i install ubottu
<bazhang> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<pehden> bazhang thanks
<jussi> !no, botclone is <reply>Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<vorian> may I please change my cloak to ubuntu?
<vorian> launchpad.net/~vorian
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> Pici: topyli  jussi  tsimpson ^^^
<erUSUL> vorian: you will have to wait for the people at charge to notice
<vorian> i'm pretty sure it's set up properly :P
<vorian> it'll be interesting, I'm not sure any of them like me, but I am a motu afterall
<erUSUL> vorian: well it is their dutty. nothing personal here ;) ( or at least that's what i expect )
<vorian> we shall see :)
<vorian> actually. tsimpson
<vorian> je
<vorian> he's a cool dude
<vorian> sorry, getting used to my das keyboard
<tsimpson> vorian: are you still here?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-09
<vorian> tsimpson: am now
<nhandler> vorian: Just to confirm, you wanted to replace your current cloak with an ubuntu member cloak?
<vorian> nhandler: true
<vorian> just ubuntu/member/vorian
<nhandler> vorian: In case you didn't notice, you got your cloak :)
<vorian> vorian: yeah, awesomess!
<vorian> thanks!
<Gryllida> I'm not sure that this is the right place to tell that, but in #ubuntu, some metabot joins and leaves with 'remote host closed connection' message about every minute or so.
<DJones> Gryllida: Metabot is an official bot, its responsible for supprot question classification and reporting, I would guess its on a dodgy connection at the minute which is why its connecting/reconnecting
<Gryllida> ok
<yuer> Hi is the name Ship-It trademarked/copyrighted by Canonical?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-10
<zkriesse> Hey got a question
<zkriesse> And no it's not about a cloak
<rww> lol
<zkriesse> Was wondering if anyone here had an idea on how to get MootBot in #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-eg, EgyParadox said: !ubuntu-eg is The Ubuntu Egyptian LoCo team, for more information visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam
<rww> I never can remember the contact person for that bot...
<zkriesse> well the page says to look at the #ubuntu-scribes but there's like, one person there
<nhandler> zkriesse: What was your question (if you didn't get an answer)
<jpds> zkriesse: Maybe that one person is the person to ask.
<rww> nhandler: he didn't, and the question was who to ask to get MootBot in #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<rww> unless jpds is right, which is entirely possible :)
<vish> yeah,  he was asking in the -meeting channel , probably thought the ops would notice the Q from there ..
<vish>  <zkriesse> Is there anyone here who could maybe help me get MootBot in my channel its #ubuntu-beginners-wiki (Ubuntu Beginners Team Wiki channel)
<nigelb> rww: poke?
<rww> o/
<nigelb> got time for a quick PM?
<rww> nigelb: sure, but I'm going to bed in about 10 minutes
<pleia2> yeah, it's crazy o clock for us
 * pleia2 yawns
<guntbert> are webchat users banned from #ubuntu? (before I recommend that to someone who cannot install any software at the moment)
<ts2> guntbert: no, they are redirected to another channel then given access
<guntbert> ts2: thx, I just tested it :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-11
<jacekowski> morning
<jacekowski> popey: ?
<jacekowski> popey: all my windows are messed up now
<jacekowski> popey: everything got moved
<s4ry> Hi
<s4ry> We have an issue here in the Ubuntu Saudi Loco team
<s4ry> هل يوجد أحد الاخوة ..
<bazhang>  Is there one of the brothers ..
<bazhang> s4ry, please explain your issue clearly using english (translate.google.com will help)
<s4ry> :)
<s4ry> Yeah that's wassup
<s4ry> i did Add you to me fiends list
<s4ry> i cannot seem to get in the right channel
<bazhang> s4ry, the channel #ubuntu is not the place to solve it.
<bazhang> s4ry, here, in #ubuntu-irc and #ubuntu-locoteams
<bazhang> s4ry, no, they said this and #ubuntu-locoteams are the place to handle it, not #ubuntu
<s4ry> okay , let me close these channels for good :)
<bazhang> s4ry, you need to follow the steps in the link I gave you
<s4ry> Okay , i'll do so right now
<s4ry> then i'll go ahead and report the issue
<bazhang> s4ry, explain what you are trying to do here and in #ubuntu-locoteams , contact bilalakhtar and see about fixing the channel #ubuntu-sa
<rww> I note that the people on the #ubuntu-sa access list are Idle-boy and ELYESS, neither of which I think you mentioned in #ubuntu-locoteams
<rww> the founder is set to freenode-staff, though :(
<s4ry> Yup
<bazhang> right and he has yet to contact staff or anyone else about transferring
<s4ry> the people how are trying to join he team are off that page .. we get in touch the arabic forum
<s4ry> all we wish for is to have a normal team
<s4ry> Especially that alot of people are Migrants from Windows to Ubuntu/Linux
<s4ry>  bazhang
<s4ry> i did contact the team admin / Bilal akhtar .. i got a stupid replay
<s4ry> he cannot set up the team resources , or maybe he don't want to .. i don't know
<s4ry> the funny thing is .. i sent him that e-mail Recommending him with a clue to set up the team in normal situation
<jussi> s4ry: Im getting the channel transferred to the ubuntu Irc council, we can then see who should have access.
<Carmine> hi, you can get a cloak?
<erUSUL> Carmine: member cloak ?
<Carmine> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> Carmine: are you an ubuntu memeber already?
<Carmine> erUSUL, in what sense? use ubuntu, I am on IRC server for some time in the Italian channel and use the forum .. :D
<erUSUL> !member | Carmine
<ubottu> Carmine: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Carmine> erUSUL, How do I be?
<erUSUL> Read the wiki page is all explained there...
<Carmine> okay
<erUSUL> good luck
<Carmine> erUSUL, I see the hard ... oh well thanks anyway :D
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-06
<bazhang> repeater bot, seems to be run from #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> formerly madgirl, now madkid
<bazhang> * [MeaCulpa] (~MeaCulpa@220.248.0.145): J.Y.Hsu   <--- bot owner
<bazhang> * [MadKid] (~MadKid@220.248.0.145): MadKid
<bazhang> bot^
<Menopia> Hi guys
<Menopia> I am asking for an IRC cloack
<Menopia> I am already an ubuntu member and here is my launchpad https://launchpad.net/~wazery
<LjL> Menopia: i'm not sure the people from the IRC council are around, at the moment. you might need to have some patience
<Menopia> LjL, ok
<jussi> Staff, niko nhandler marienz tomaw VorTechS mquin etc please could we get an ubuntu/member cloak for Menopia
<mquin> jussi: ^
<jussi> mquin: thanks very much
<jussi> Menopia: you are now cloaked.
<Menopia> jussi, thanks man for it :)
<airon90> Hi, can someone help me? I'd like to know how to contact the admins of an ubuntu channel, which seems to be dead and I'd like to revive it
<Pici> airon90: Which channel?
<Pici> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<airon90> I'm one of the leader of the ubuntu-eo community and I'd like to manage the IRC channel
<Pici> airon90: Your best bet is their email address
<airon90> Please, could you tell me how to get them? I'm using irc from some days ago :S
<airon90> Thank you in advance Pici :)
<airon90> I tryde to re-register ubuntu-eo but it told me "-ChanServ- #ubuntu-eo is already registered to Razor-X``." I sent a PM by typing /msg Razor-X <message> but there is an error:  Razor-X :No such nick/channel
<k1l> User seen  : Feb 24 02:23:39 2009 (2 years, 18 weeks, 6 days, 10:16:01 ago)
<jussi> What is -eo?
<airon90> -eo is Esperanto language (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto
<airon90> )
<Tm_T> this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eo~
<Tm_T> bah, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eo
<airon90> Yes, that is our community page on LP
<jussi> airon90: does the community have a wiki page ?
<jussi> ahh website
<airon90> Official site: http://www.ubuntu-eo.org
<airon90> Official wiki: http://www.ubuntu-eo.org/wiki
<airon90> Page of official wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EsperantoTeam
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-07
<Unit193> Howdy! I was wondering if we could have !spanish changed in #xubuntu to point to the #xubuntu-es spanish channel as it points to #ubuntu-es now, thanks!
<rww> sure, one sec
<rww> !es-#xubuntu is <reply> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<Unit193> rww: Thanks!
<rww> go ahead and test that. I'm pretty sure it's fine, but channel specific factoid aliases get confusing sometimes
<Unit193> That's going to fill up logs quickly...
<Tm_T> ~/irclogs/  3.3G total
<Tm_T> few more kilos won't hurt (:
<Unit193> That would be almost half this HDD...
<Unit193> Mine is only 156
<popey> hmm, actually thats probably not useful is it
<popey> she'll want to come here to ask for bans elsewhere to be removed
<popey> sorry
<jpds> Unit193: Compress your logs.
<ubot2> In ubot2, smb said: !no kernel-source is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-FAQ.2BAC8-DevKernelSource.Where_can_I_find_the_Ubuntu_Kernel_source_code.3F
<smb> jpds, Is there an official path to gain edit rights for factoids? Or just ask here for changes?
<Tm_T> smb: usually requesting changes suffice
<smb> Tm_T,  Ok, thanks. Seems ubotu already took the liberty of forwarding what I tried to do when playing around
<Pici> smb: Best to make your suggestions to ubottu herself, the other bots get dumps of the database periodically.
<smb> kernel-source is currently an alias to headers and it would be nice to have it changed to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-FAQ.2BAC8-DevKernelSource.Where_can_I_find_the_Ubuntu_Kernel_source_code.3F"
<smb> !-kernel-source
<ubottu> kernel-source is <alias> headers - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 22:02:30
<smb> !no kernel-source is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-FAQ.2BAC8-DevKernelSource.Where_can_I_find_the_Ubuntu_Kernel_source_code.3F
<smb> !kernel-source
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Pici> !no kernel-source is <reply> You can access all the kernels for previous and current development releases at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git. There are repositories for each supported release under ubuntu/ubuntu-<release>.git - For more details see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> smb: Hows that?
<smb> Pici, Thanks. Yeah. Works even better
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: lubotu3's job is easy :(
<charlie-tca> hm, time to ask again. How can I get a meeting bot in #xubuntu-devel?
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: talk to AlanBell
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> I will do that
<AlanBell> ok
<charlie-tca> You're here?
<charlie-tca> Can I get a meeting bot?
<Pici> heh
<IdleOne> probably adding #x-dev to bot config
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell :)
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: Thank you very much
<jamespage> hello
<jamespage> The DMB approved my first upload rights a couple of weeks ago; as that makes me implicitly an ubuntu member please could my IRC nick be setup with an ubuntu/member cloak?
<jamespage> LP URL: http://launchpad.net/~james-page - ta
<IdleOne> I didn't know that gave you membership
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson elky topyli ^^
<popey> I didnt think it did either
<tsimpson> jamespage: you're not a member of the ubuntumembers team, sorry
<IdleOne> jamespage: you will need to apply for membership
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pleia2> DMB can pepole to universe-contributors through their membership process, which gets you membership
<IdleOne> what!?
<pleia2> it's one of the ways listed on that page which ubottu links :)
<jamespage> so reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Daviey> err
<jamespage> per-package upload rights (in my case the server package set) 'are implicitly considered Ubuntu Members'?
<Daviey> So, i advised jamespage to ask here.
<IdleOne> I guess DMB needs to add him to the ubuntumembers team
<Daviey> isn't ~ubuntu-dev an indirect member?
<tsimpson> that's what the wiki says, but Launchpad disagrees
<pleia2> asking the DMB is your best bet, this channel is just for IRC
<pleia2> developer-membership-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> there is a lot of layering of teams happening on the dev side, and it changes often, I don't know exactly what it is now
<Daviey> hang on
<Daviey> ~ubuntu-dev, which james should be a member of is an indrect member of ~ubuntumembers
<pleia2> according to his launchpad page he's not in ~ubuntu-dev either
<Daviey> jamespage: so the DMB haven't done thier action
<Daviey> hmm
<jamespage> Daviey: ack - guess I'll chase there and come back later :-)
<Daviey> happy days.
<Daviey> jamespage: so ~ubuntu-server-dev needs to be added to ~ubuntu-dev, then the world is happy.
<Daviey> jamespage: congrats, you are now a ~ubuntumember.
<tsimpson> well, that was quick :)
<Daviey> tsimpson: it's not what you know... :)
<tsimpson> ping VorTechS, marienz, mquin, tomaw
<marienz> yes?
<tsimpson> marienz: can we get a ubuntu/member/jamespage cloak for jamespage please
<marienz> sure
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<marienz> no problem
<tsimpson> jamespage: you're all set now
<Daviey> jamespage: that is a lovely new cloak you have, wear it with pride.
 * popey gives jamespage an obligatory hug
<IdleOne> congrats jamespage :)
<jamespage> thanks all
<jamespage> (and thanks Daviey for poking the right folks :-))
<Daviey> np
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-08
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-kernel, apw said: !kernel-faq is A list of common questions about the Ubuntu Kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<ubot2> In ubot2, smb said: !no kernel-mainline is <reply> Information and binaries of the upstream mainline kernels are found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<smb> Could someone add those two new factoids (the one I sent and the one apw did)?
<Tm_T> !vanilla
<smb> !no kernel-mainline is <reply> Information and binaries of the upstream mainline kernels are found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Tm_T> !kernel-mainline
<smb> Feels like ubotu is out
<Tm_T> nah, there's just no such factoid
<smb> Ah, just used to the other channels behaviour where it tells you
<Tm_T> ubottu: kernel-mainline is <reply> Information and binaries of the upstream mainline kernels are found in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<smb> Tm_T, Thanks
<Tm_T> I have a feeling that we had similar factoid already, but I fail to find it
<smb> Hm
<smb> !mainline-kernel
<Unit193> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<smb> We try to keep those we add  in the form kernel-something
<ubot2> In ubot2, apw said: !kernel-faq is <reply> A list of common questions about the Ubuntu Kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<smb> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure!
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, kernel-mainline is <alias>mainline
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !kernel-mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Tm_T> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
 * apw wonders if i need !kernel-mainline
<apw> arrgle
<Tm_T> ubottu: kernel-faq is <reply> A list of common questions about the Ubuntu Kernel can be found in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> apw: come again?
 * apw wonders if attempts to set factoids such as kernel-faq reported here needs to be pointed out
<Tm_T> no need, although following how it goes would usually be good
<apw> Tm_T, i was trying to work out if you guys hoover up the requests or not, seems so
<apw> thanks
<Tm_T> current factoids that have a word "kernel": http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=kernel
<Daviey> apw: Are you suggesting the bot editors team suck? :o
 * smb thinks there might be a delay between setting them and being available on, say #ubuntu-kernel
<apw> Daviey, heh, i will get you next time i see you ... let me see who i can room you with
<smb> Daviey, No, we try to be as annoying as possible so we are given the rights to edit them ourselves... ;-P
<Tm_T> smb: yes, as ubot2 sync ubottu database periodically
<Daviey> eeeeeeeeeeeeeek.. sorry if i was being ballsy. :)
<apw> Daviey, !
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-09
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, ali_ said: my sistem is wery hot. what i do?
 * rww facepalms
<Unit193> Yep... Don't think you'll be adding that one ;)
<Unit193> (I had a good laugh)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-10
<acklee> hello guys..
<acklee> how to create Ubuntu cloaks on freenode?
<rww> acklee: Ubuntu cloaks are given on request to Ubuntu Members when they ask for one in this channel and provide their Launchpad URL.
<rww> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<acklee> my launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~aksyahba
<rww> you're not an Ubuntu Member. See the message from ubottu :)
<acklee> ok cool.. I'm reading Ubuntu membership right now..
<Unit193> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<acklee> Thanks rww & Unit193.. It's clear now..
<Unit193> Yep! I have a freenode cloak
<acklee> Yes, that's cool.. A little envy, wanting to get it too.. Yesterday I put the Code of Conduct on Launchpad, but failed.. I do not understand why.. I'll try again soon..
<Unit193> (This isn't an offtopic channel) I'm going to be trying for membership
<acklee> Oops, sorry if I speak out of topic .. Yes of course, I also wanted to become a member, I'll meet the LoCo guys here..
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-03
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, what are the technical difficulties ongoing in #u-unregged?
<Unit193> If you are talking about the topic, that's a blanket for when people are forward banned to there do to unregistered flooding in #ubuntu (or another channel, or reason)
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, supposed something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<Unit193> If you'll notice the date it was set.
<jo-erlend> now I've purchased Diablo 3, which is supposed to work with the newest Wine. There's an issue with my VGA driver. Do we have an Ubuntu Gaming irc channel? Should we?
<Myrtti> have you tried it yet with Wine? I heard on the news that Blizzard is banning the accounts that use wine
<Myrtti> and you can't get a refund
<Myrtti> and no, I don't know if we (should) have a gaming channel
<jo-erlend> Myrtti, I'm not able to try it because there's an issue with my VGA driver.
<jo-erlend> but if Blizzard bans me, then I'm ready, willing and able to be quite verbose about it. And we have laws in Norway to protect customers. So that doesn't worry me that much. In fact, I'd appreciate the opportunity to make some noise. :)
<Myrtti> http://kotaku.com/5923068/report-blizzard-banning-diablo-iii-players-for-using-linux
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> anyway
<jo-erlend> Myrtti, it is very important not to spread that rumour. Some users are banned. We do not know that it's exclusive to Linux users.
<Myrtti> jo-erlend: which is why I looked up on how things have progressed since I last heard of it
<Myrtti> (which was a good 14 hours ago or so)
<Myrtti> "Playing the game on Linux, although not officially supported, will not get you banned – cheating will."
<Myrtti> but moving on the actual subject
<Myrtti> [14:38] [freenode] -alis !(alis@services.)- #ubuntu-gaming                     4 :Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GamingTeam/ Join and subscribe on  Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gaming
<jo-erlend> this is the danger of having a community. The players who are using Windows doesn't have a community to complain to. We do. So we see a pattern and it's quickly visible. That doesn't mean Windows users aren't experiencing the same. Need more data! :)
<Myrtti> so a very very quiet channel
<jo-erlend> you think that'll last now that you've introduced me to it? :)
<popey> bazhang, DJones tells me you might be able to help with http://ubuntuone.com/2apS8xscpa5L3JWTW8KUrD
<Myrtti> hi popey, nice of you to remember us :-P
<popey> knowing which button to press
<popey> :p
<Myrtti> popey: lol X-D
<popey> I moved the chinese looking letters down in the language selector so English is at the top, then pressed the button which I think is "apply system wide"
<popey> then that box pops up and I dont know what to press
<Myrtti> jo-erlend: well I don't know how much you and four others manage to make ;-)
<bazhang> popey, that uses simplified characters so I can mostly read it
<popey> \o/
<bazhang> the middle button on the lower part seems to be keep/preserve these settings
<jo-erlend> Myrtti, if they're like me, then the five of us can make about as much noise as the PROC. :)
<jo-erlend> but games are important to a lot of people and if Ubuntu wants to be important to some of them, then we should create a community for gamers.
<popey> bazhang, seems whatever button I press I get an apport dump
 * popey wonders how to change the locale without that dialog
<bazhang> popey, I'll try and get someone from #ubuntu-cn to translate more fully
<popey> oh thanks
<bazhang> <__iamaichao> bazhang: 1,show details 2,keep the shut-down state 3,restart this program    <---- the buttons on the lower section
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: with slight modifications, those two factoids applied (;
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-04
<trinikrono> hey guys i came to ask for a ubuntu member irc cloak and was told this is the place, here is my lp https://launchpad.net/~trinikrono
<jussi> trinikrono: just hang here and be patient, one of the IRCC will turn up eventually - AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T, topyli ?
<topyli> trinikrono: launchpad seems ok, but you are not identified here on irc
<topyli> !register if you already haven't
<ubottu> topyli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> bah, no AI
<topyli> you can get help with registering with '/msg nickserv help register' if you need any. then identify, and someone from staff will get you a nice shiny ubuntu/member cloak :)
<Unit193> account  : trinikrono
<topyli> is registered. i'm just being stupid/blind
<topyli> so staff, ack from here for an ubuntu/member cloak for trinikrono. please handle when you get a sec :)
<Myrtti> mmm
<Unit193> trinikrono: Congrats.
<Myrtti> congrats
<topyli> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<Mkaysi> Tm_T: Thanks :)
 * Mkaysi hopes that he didn't typo very much
<topyli> three more and we'll have 500 people donning a member cloak
<nhandler> topyli: Give or take a few (I don't think there has been a sync between LP and the people who actually still have cloaks recently)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-05
<chu> Myrtti: Are you active?
<Myrtti> somewhat
<jaddi27> I was wondering who I should speak to about getting an Ubuntu Member cloak?
<Myrtti> can be more if needed
<chu> That's why I asked :)
<Myrtti> roight
<Myrtti> has AlanBell Pici topyli said anything on the subject?
<jussi> jaddi27: whats your lp url?
<jaddi27> I will just fetch it
<jaddi27> https://launchpad.net/~joeladdison
<jussi> jaddi27: so just need to wait for the above mentioned people then :)
<jaddi27> jussi: Ok. Thanks for your help :)
<DarkSim> Hello
<DarkSim> Is this the chat where I appeal a ban?
<Myrtti> depends on the channel it is in
<DarkSim> In the core ubuntu channel?
<DarkSim> #ubuntu
<Myrtti> if #ubuntu, then #ubuntu-ops is the right place
<DarkSim> Oh ok
<DarkSim> Thank you, see ya
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> seems to the lunch hour...
<Myrtti> *be
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<topyli> hrm. jaddi27 is gone
<topyli> slow topyli is slow
 * genii-around slides topyli a coffee
 * topyli opens an eye
<hggdh> meeting in 25 minutes (if I got it all correct)
<Unit193> Ubuntu Membership Board.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-06
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, bigcalm said: RAT is the Real Ale Train
<AlanBell> it is indeed :)
<bobweaver> hello there I have a legal question about dvd and how to burn or convert them to my harddrive (would like to get options) But here is the thing I do not know where to ask and I do not want to get in trouble :)  I was thinkiung #ubuntu-offtopic but just not sure so I came here thanks for your time
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-07
 * Mkaysi would suggest K9 Copy with libdvdcss2 installed and asking at #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-01
<Unit193> m4v: Indeed, congrats.
<m4v> Unit193: thanks
<caribou> Hello, I've been instructed to come here to request a cloak for my IRC id
<caribou> Here is my launchpad page : https://launchpad.net/~louis-bouchard
<Pici> caribou: hi, let me take a look.
<caribou> thanks. Sorry, gotta step out for 30 min; I'll check my log as soon as I'm back
<Pici> okay :)
<hggdh> ircc -- keeping on with the revamp of the #ubuntu-br-* namespace, please give tiagoscd and myself admin access to #ubuntu-br-pe, and #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<pyToolmaker> hallo, ich bitte um einen irc ubuntu cloak. I request a cloak. "other/cloak/ubuntu.py2maker" https://launchpad.net/~py2maker
<pleia2> !membership | pyToolmaker
<ubottu> pyToolmaker: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pleia2> pyToolmaker: you need to be an Ubuntu Member for an Ubuntu cloak
<pyToolmaker> !membership | pyToolmaker
<ubottu> pyToolmaker, please see my private message
<Pici> You can request a generic unaffiliated cloak in #freenode however.
<pyToolmaker> okay im not a real Ubuntu Member!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-02
<hggdh> ircc -- keeping on with the revamp of the #ubuntu-br-* namespace, please give tiagoscd and myself admin access to #ubuntu-br-pe, and #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<JoseeAntonioR> hggdh: hey, please make it in a way it doesn't get confused with #ubuntu-pe, I've sometimes had people message me in portuguese saying 'why are you not active?'
<hggdh> JoseeAntonioR: unfortunately, that's the official abbreviation of the state's name
<JoseeAntonioR> hggdh: yep, in case I get someone I'll just forward
<hggdh> JoseeAntonioR: yes, please do so.
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<tannji> hello, as suggested in the ubuntu wiki, I would like to request a cloak.  LP profile:  https://launchpad.net/~onathan1   As far as I know I have fulfilled all the prerequisites
<IdleOne> tannji: You haven't actually been approved as a member yet.
<IdleOne> make sure you read that link ubottu sent you.
<tannji> I want aware that requesting a cloak required membership, just that it was a somewhat more secure way to use IRC, and that asking for a Ubuntu cloak was closely tied to the acceptance of the code of conduct....
<tannji> wasnt*
<IdleOne> well it is, but it also has some other requirements
<IdleOne> you can request an unaffiliated cloak in the mean time in #freenode after you register your nick
<tannji> I see, I guess I will do that in the meantime.  at what point did I apply for a membership?  was it implied by signing the code of conduct?
<IdleOne> you haven't actually applied yet. Signing the code of conduct is the first step
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> the above link gives you all the info needed to get you started on the right track.
<tannji> right, read that link....  my contributions to this point have been limited to shedding the occasional tear when I break LightDM yet again, and helping the rare person in #Ubuntu who actually knows less than I do.. or is at least less willing to look stuff up.
<tannji> thanks for the info  = )
<IdleOne> IRC contribution is definitely a way towards membership
<IdleOne> My pleasure.
<hggdh> ircc -- keeping on with the #ubuntu-br-* namespace revamp, please give admin access to tiagoscd and myself to #ubuntu-br-pe and #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<tsimpson> if you guys have so many channels, it may make sense for you to create an admin account (NickServ) and have that account get all the flags
<k1l> that is actually the way we handle that with the german ubuntu channels.
<k1l> it makes thinks alot easier when the team-leaders change
<k1l> *things
<hggdh> tsimpson: I did not know about that (never got to admin that many channels). Will look into it.
<hggdh> any pointer to wher I should look for info on that?
<tsimpson> hggdh: you can always ask the IRCC, it's what the UbuntuIrcCouncil account is for
<tsimpson> you just register an account and share the password (securely) between members of the admin team
<tsimpson> and change the password whenever someone leaves
<hggdh> ircc -- ^^^ please consider yourselves asked
<Pici> hggdh: its up to you to create the account.  Once you do that, just let us know the name and we can grant it access on your channels.
<k1l> hggdh: we did set up an nickserv account and gave them the owner flags of the german channels. the team leaders know the nickserv password and can change the flags with that account (regular op or leader accounts dont have that flags)
<hggdh> yes, it sounds like the way to go. I really do not want to keep pestering the ircc with those requests. Will discuss it with the BR council, and decide on a course
<hggdh> hopefully, this will be the course :-)
<Pici> Well, you might still need to pester us, but then it would only be to add one account to a channel.
<hggdh> heh. Indeed. But it should happen just once, and just one account (of course, there are, IDK, 20+ channels)
<hggdh> 35 that we identified, so far
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-03
<smartboyhw> Hey guys, where is the source code located for the bot which enables patch pilots to sign in at #ubuntu-devel?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-04
<salih-emin> Hi to all ! Ι want a cloak as ubuntu member. Here is my launchad page : https://launchpad.net/~salih-emin
<k1l_> looks good, congrats for membership salih-emin
<salih-emin> thnx !
<k1l_> we just need someone from the IRCC to confirm and then somone from staff to set the cloak :)
<salih-emin> OK is there anything that I should do ? or this is recorded and will be processed  later ?
<k1l_> when someone from the ircc looks in here he will confirm. just sit and wait, maybe AlanBell takes a look (since he is not marked away)
<salih-emin> ok thank !
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-05
<Neo31> Hello Pici, funkyHat and Tm_T . can I get an ubuntu member cloak please? my launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~neo31
 * salih-emin is away: I'm busy
 * salih-emin is back (gone 00:00:07)
<JoseeAntonioR> salih-emin: hey, please deactivate the away message your client sends, it's noisy for #ubuntu-* channels :)
<salih-emin> oups
<salih-emin> sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<salih-emin> I have to go, it is 03:55 here... should I leave xchat on for the cloaking procedure  ?
<hggdh> salih-emin: if you can, yes
<salih-emin> ok I will leave it on... good night everyone :)
<Neo31> good night salih-emin
<Tm_T> ah, no nickserv
<Unit193> Guest51964: Now there is.
<salih-emin> hi AlanBell, I would like to recive an Ubuntu Member cloack, here is my Launchpad page  https://launchpad.net/~salih-emin
<salih-emin> thanks for your time !
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> hi salih-emin
<salih-emin> hi !
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/salih-emin cloak please
<IdleOne> Congrats again salih-emin :)
<salih-emin> thnx IdleOne !
<Myrtti> there you go
<IdleOne> yay! thank you Myrtti
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti and congratulations salih-emin
<salih-emin> thank you a lot !
<salih-emin> have a nice day !
<neo31> NickServ seems to have some issues on freenode!
<IdleOne> I think the services are having some problem today
<lubotu3> benvei called the ops in #ubuntu-at ()
<Pici> PriceChi1d: Can we get an ubuntu/member/neo31 cloak for Neo31 here?
<Pici> Hrm.. looks like he timed out though :/
<Pricey> Ah there we are!
<Pricey> Pici: I see the request in the backlog so have applied the cloak. He'll have it when he next connects/identifes.
<Pici> Pricey: Great! thanks :)
<Unit193> ubot5 is still MIA.
<tsimpson> on its way
<Unit193> Danke.
<Neo31> thanks for the cloak, it's done :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-30
<icesword> hello
<icesword> hello hello
<icesword> who is ubuntu op head now
<MooDoo> morning all
<Korkel> <Korkel> Can I get an unban from #ubuntu-nl
<MooDoo> 5 mins, they waited 5 mins.....sigh
<IdleOne> MooDoo: that is 4 minutes more then most
<MooDoo> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-01
<Unit193> Meeting in ~15?
 * jose doesn't see that in the fridge
<Unit193> Aha, my brain did a s/Server // when glancing at the calendar.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-03
<dholbach> hiya
<elfy> hi - is there any reason why meeting bot is missing from -meeting
<dholbach> does anyone know if the meeting bot is up and running?
<elfy> ha
<elfy> too slow there :p
<tsimpson> AlanBell: the join command for meetingology is apparently being truncated rather than split up into multiple message, this means it's missing from a bunch of channels
<thomi> Hi - could I please get an Ubuntu cloak? https://launchpad.net/~thomir is me
<IdleOne> Pici: ^
<IdleOne> thomi: Just sit tight and Pici or hggdh will get to it ASAP
<thomi> ta
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-04
<Pici> thomi: looking for a freenode staffer now.  If I disappear, my power went out.
<thomi> heh, ok
<ldunn> oops, should that be thomir? just noticed the lp
<thomi> I'm thomir on launchpad, thomi on irc
<thomi> 'thomi' on launchpad is someone else :(
<Pici> we usually do it by the account, so this is fine :)
<ldunn> okie doke o/
<Pici> thanks ldunn
<thomi> thanks
<ldunn> no worries
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-01
<FatBastard> hey ubuntu irc ops
<FatBastard> How come we don't even talk no more And you don't even call no more We don't barely keep in touch at all And I don't even feel the same love when we hug no more And I heard it through the grape vine we even beefing now After all the years we been down Ain't no way no how, this bullshit can't be true We family and ain't a damn thing changed, unless it's you
<FatBastard> !ops ikonia | How come we don't even talk no more And you don't even call no more We don't barely keep in touch at all And I don't even feel the same love when we hug no more And I heard it through the grape vine we even beefing now After all the years we been down Ain't no way no how, this bullshit can't be true We family and ain't a damn thing changed, unless it's you
<k1l_> dont you want to get another hobby? or a job?
<k1l_> waisting volunteers time on irc is not a real hobby.
<k1l_> *-i
<Tm_T> FatBastard: I talk with you while we're bicycling, please join my trips (:
<Tm_T> ):
<Tm_T> noone want to bicycle with me ):
<k1l_> you are too fast
<Fuchs> Tm_T: I'll gladly join in
<Fuchs> Tm_T: poke me when in Swisslands
<Tm_T> Fuchs: I'm semi-planning bicycling through Europe next summer, maybe then (:
<Tm_T> IF I manage to arrange 1500 km trip this year, that is
<Tm_T> Fuchs: this from end to end https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E75
<Tm_T> well, somewhere along it, not necessarily strictly on it
<Fuchs> Tm_T: sure, please do poke ♥
<Fuchs> doesn't go through Switzerland, but close enough
<Tm_T> yeah well most of E75 isn't bicycling friendly so lots of optional routes need to be taken
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-02
<niedbalski> Hello ubuntu-irc, I just got my Ubuntu membership and I read that I can now ask for a cloak.  My launchpad profile is here:  https://launchpad.net/~niedbalski
<Unit193> 1. I don't see you in the group 'ubuntumembers', are you sure?  2. You'll have to identify to nickserv in order for any cloak to take effect.
<niedbalski> Unit193, can you check now? just added me.
<Unit193> Yep, #1 has been taken care of.
<Fuchs> he is also identified with nickserv, so that's all fine
<Fuchs> you just need a member of IRCC and a staffie now
<Unit193> Hmm, wasn't a second ago. :3
<Unit193> But, nice.  Now for the pinging of Pici, and Pici, and Pici. :D
<hggdh> I will try
<hggdh> staff: can we have a cloak ubuntu/member/Niedbalski for Niedbalski
 * hggdh wonders about tomaw's availability
<hggdh> why the hell I got niedbalski with an uppercase N?
<hggdh> staff: can we have a cloak ubuntu/member/niedbalski for niedbalski <- corrected
<Fuchs> (minor sidenote: uppercase would be allowed in project cloaks, in contrast to unaffiliated that are lower case indeed. But if you ubuntu people have a rule on that: sure)
<Unit193> Usually Ubuntu cloaks are lower, yes.
<hggdh> (to answer my own question: cuz I typed Nie<tab>)
<hggdh> Fuchs: we tend to lower case, but it is not a hard rule
<hggdh> I will try freenode
<hggdh> niedbalski: now we wait for a freenode staffer to act. Usually not a long wait.
<Unit193> Well this is getting later, so less of them around.  ni ko was the last active one in there.
<hggdh> yes, more than 90 minutes ago
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-03
<niedbalski> Unit193, hggdh hi guys, seems that the cloak has not been applied yet or do I have to reconnect?
<niko> niedbalski: you are now cloaked, congrats !
<Unit193> Thanks niko.
<Unit193> Congrats, niedbalski.
<niedbalski> niko, Unit193 thanks guys!
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-04
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> morning all, i need help from an irc council member please
<Kilos> ChanServ- 1     Nalioth                +ARefiorstv [modified ? ago]
<Kilos> ChanServ- 2     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +AFRefiorstv [modified ?
<Kilos> i am trying to get the pk loco working again and a start will be getting chanserv working on #ubuntu-pk again
<Fuchs> IRCC, if that highlight still works :)  *pokes*
<hggdh> Kilos: what do you need on #ubuntu-pk?
<Kilos> i need chanserv back if at all possible please hggdh and maybe even admin rights till the new guys helping build the loco again can apply for ubuntu membership
<hggdh> anybody seen Nalioth lately?
<Fuchs> gone since 3 years
<hggdh> Fuchs: danke schoen
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-05
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> i need your help
<pavlushka> Researcher: Hello, yes please
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-07
<Mister_Q> Hey everyone :) according to the wiki I should ask here if I want an ubuntu cloak https://launchpad.net/~misterq
<k1l_> Mister_Q: yeah, looks good. now we need the IRCC to wake up and confirm so the staff can set the cloak.
<Mister_Q> k1l_no hurry thanks :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/mister_q for Mister_Q
<dax> hggdh: underscores don't work, replace with - or strip them
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> Mister_Q: how do you want your cloak? misterq, or mister-q?
<Mister_Q> hggdh misterq please :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/misterq for Mister_Q
<Unit193> hggdh: e and mniip are on call.
<hggdh> Mister_Q: you are all set
<Mister_Q> \o/
<Mister_Q> thanks hggdh :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-10
<Unit193> Well ubottu found a new game.
<Flannel>  /window 32
<dax> Flannel: 32-bit Windows?! what year is this
<Flannel> dax: 32 bits ought to be enough for anybody!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-03
<popey> Unit193: 14:38 -!- ubuntulog2 [~logbot@elderberry.canonical.com] has left #ubuntu-touch ["bye"]
<popey> done
<Unit193> popey: Yep, still waiting on their end I think.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-04
<Flohack> Unit193: Yes I pinged but no response =) Give me 1, 2 days for that, we are swamped with things to do...
<Unit193> OK, great.  Will do. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-05
<lubotu3> webpigeon called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<elky> not much stopping this one :-/
<Unit193> Set -r for ~30
<Unit193> +r
<Unit193> jose: Would it be too much to ask you to set meetingology reply.whenNotCommand False  ?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-07
<jose> Unit193: let me check on that!
<Unit193> Thanks.
<Flohack> Unit193: Hi there
<Flohack> We will allow forwards to the #ubports channel soon from now
<Flohack> I am on holiday now for 2 weeks. If after 1 week or so you did not hear anything, can you plz ping mariogrip in #ubports, he can do that :)
<Unit193> Flohack: Howdy.  OK, will do.  Have a good one.
<Flohack> Thanks! :)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-01
<McPeter> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-02
<tomreyn> hi everyone. in case you happen to have a bit of spare time this week - these factoid edit requests (from the past week or two) haven't been handled, yet (and would probably be lost if not listed here): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKYGhN3cfv/
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-06
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !factoidupdates is <reply> Factoid updates, what's that?
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-07
<dbasinge> Could I get my cloak reactivated for Ubuntu Members (https://launchpad.net/~mike.basinger)
<dbasinge> many thanks!
<el> dax: could you get that?
<dax> el: ubuntu/member/dbasinge?
<el> yes that
<dax> forgot to mention for the record: done
<dax> (they popped into #freenode so we handled it there)
<Unit193> el: Did you add him to claokee team?
<el> Unit193: was he taken out of it?
<Unit193> Heh, looks like he lost it due to account prune, nice.
<B|ack0p> hi.
<hggdh> B|ack0p: hello, what can we do for you?
<B|ack0p> may i please request a cloak?
<B|ack0p> my launchpad profile is : https://launchpad.net/~muerdogan
<B|ack0p> using BlackOp as my irc nick
<hggdh> B|ack0p: please give us your launchpad id
<hggdh> oh
<B|ack0p> pasted above :)
<hggdh> B|ack0p: Ubuntu claoks are only given to Ubuntu members, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<hggdh> B|ack0p: but you are not a member, so we cannot give you a cloak.
<B|ack0p> hggdh: but in this link it says we can get cloak
<B|ack0p> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<B|ack0p> i didnt contribute any projects on ubuntu related subjects but i am a user for many years
<B|ack0p> few months ago i joined to ubuntu translation team
<hggdh> B|ack0p: from the "Member Cloaks" heading: "All Ubuntu members can request an Ubuntu cloak by asking a member of the IRC Council for one. "
<hggdh> B|ack0p: as I said, you must be an Ubuntu member first, then ask for a cloak
<B|ack0p> ok thx
<B|ack0p> how can i contribute?
<B|ack0p> ok thx
#ubuntu-irc 2020-07-01
<Unit193> FYI: I've enabled the commit snarfer in ubot93.
<Unit193> If there's any bugs or you need it disabled in a specific channel, poke.
<Unit193> As an example, https://git.zx2c4.com/cgit/commit/?id=892ba8c3cc0617d2087a2337d8c6e71524d7b49c
<ubot93> Commit 892ba8c in cgit "ui-snapshot: add support for zstd compression"
#ubuntu-irc 2020-07-04
<tomreyn> !mtrr Memory Type Range Registers is a way for mainboard firmware to tell the operating system how to cache which ranges of physical memory. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value": http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> !mtrr is Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is a way for a CPU to inform the operating system which ranges of physical memory should be cached by it, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value": http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
